# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Medidas de aquario.

## Anthony Rosado Neto

Desde ja muitos parabens pelo forum pelos bonitos aquarios que ai tao, tou a pensar fazer um aquario por medida, tenho um vizinho meu que trabalha numa vidreira e vou falar com ele a respeito disso, saber se ele ja fez algum etc etc, o que eu queria saber é o seguinte, as medidas quero fazer é: 200x60x60cm num total de 720 litros espessura de vidro 15mm guiando-me pela montagem do joao ribeiro (http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=3609) os vidros terao entao medidas a cumprir e sera entao: o Vidro de baixo com 200x60cm os laterais terao 61.5x60cm o frontal e de tras 203x61.5cm. É isso nao é? ja agora os vidros tem que ter vincos direitos ou redondados? O silicone sera entao o apropriado para fabricaçao de aquarios, e isto tambem me da uma certa duvida apenas seguro pelo silicone??e suficiente? as travessas sao obrigatoris mesmo quado se faz o aquario com a calha mesmo encima do aqua com a madeira toda a volta, fica aqui uma foto de como tou a pensar o aquario.

Nesta caso precisa das travessas?
Algumas dicas sao bem vindas e se verem alguma coisa mal digam.
Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Anthony
Consulta este dois tópicos onde encontrarás mais informação e outros tópicos para consultares:

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=8608 

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=9766

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Viva Anthony
> Consulta este dois tópicos onde encontrarás mais informação e outros tópicos para consultares:
> 
> http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=8608 
> 
> http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=9766
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno


Obrigado Pedro Nuno Ferreira, mas tanta coisa que vi fiquei mais confuso!!! Mas o que queria saber é se as medidas tao correctas, a espessura ta correcta se o pela imagem que eu dei  e necessario fazer o travemento.

E se houver mais algumas dicas pa me dar agradecia  :yb663:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

tenta ver o aqua do julio macieira que penso ter essas medidas ou muito identicas com vidro 15mm sem travamentos

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá :Olá: ,

Penso que seja isto que queiras saber:
Tudo com vidro de 15mm de espessura;
Vidro do fundo com 200x60cm;
Vidros laterais com 60x60cm;
Vidros frontal e traseiro com 203x60cm;
Quanto ao travamento tens o caso do aquário do Julio Macieira (podes ver Aqui umas fotos mais em detalhe disso) sem qualquer travamento...mas mais vale prevenir!

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Olá,
> 
> Penso que seja isto que queiras saber:
> Tudo com vidro de 15mm de espessura;
> Vidro do fundo com 200x60cm;
> Vidros laterais com 60x60cm;
> Vidros frontal e traseiro com 203x60cm;
> Quanto ao travamento tens o caso do aquário do Julio Macieira (podes ver Aqui umas fotos mais em detalhe disso) sem qualquer travamento...mas mais vale prevenir!


Boas entao pelo que percebi a montagem do aquario com essas medidas seria os vidros laterais encima do de fundo e o frontal e traseiro encostado nos laterais e fundo nao é? mas a montagem do joao ribeiro (http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=3609) ele cola os vidros laterais encostados no do fundo e nao encima, sera enato a mesma coisa em questao de segurança?

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas entao pelo que percebi a montagem do aquario com essas medidas seria os vidros laterais encima do de fundo e o frontal e traseiro encostado nos laterais e fundo nao é? mas a montagem do joao ribeiro (http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=3609) ele cola os vidros laterais encostados no do fundo e nao encima, sera enato a mesma coisa em questao de segurança?
> 
> Cump.
> Anthony


Boas,

Não, as medidas que eu disse são com uma colagem como a do Ricardo Rodrigues (as fotos e reportagem é que são do João).

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boas,
> 
> Não, as medidas que eu disse são com uma colagem como a do Ricardo Rodrigues (as fotos e reportagem é que são do João).


Pois ja percebi eu tava a dar o desconto ou neste caso tava a dar a mais 15mm aos laterais, frontal e traseiro tendo no interior do aquario 600mm no teu caso fica com 585mm interiores, tambem da nao é? mas assim com 615mm laterais, frontais e traseiro fica com os 600mm no seu interior.
Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Pois ja percebi eu tava a dar o desconto ou neste caso tava a dar a mais 15mm aos laterais, frontal e traseiro tendo no interior do aquario 600mm no teu caso fica com 585mm interiores, tambem da nao é? mas assim com 615mm laterais, frontais e traseiro fica com os 600mm no seu interior.
> Cump.
> Anthony


Não, com as medida que eu deu, o interior é igual a medida do vidro do fundo (200x60). 61.5 só se for em altura para o interior ficar todo com 200x60x60.

----------

